# Best Rod Holders for a Bass Tracker 16



## Marshall R (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you show me your setups and give me some ideas on what would be the best way to set up my boat for rod holders for crappie and or panfish, and or catfish.  

I would like to see some of your boats in photos with the way you have your setup and what brand your rod holders are.  

My boat is a 2002 model and has no holes in the aluminum anywhere and I dont know if I want to drill holes in it to attach rod holder bases.  

Is there an alternative to that, if not, what is clean looking when the rod holders are not it use? 

Thanks in advance for any replies and photos. 

Marshall


----------



## Todd71673 (Jul 31, 2013)

In my profile I have a picture album of my set up. The Driftmasters are strong, but I really like the adjustability of the Cabela's holders and they disconnect from the base. Anything you want will need holes drilled, I tried clamp-ons and they are not worth the trouble nor are they strong!


----------



## thetrillionaire (Aug 1, 2013)

Driftmasters makes a device that clamps on to the gunnel they work perfect for me on my Alumacraft Navigator. I didnt have to drill any holes in my brand new boat an they seem plenty strong to me.


----------



## Canyon (Aug 1, 2013)

Driftmaster - just as the others above have mentioned.  Strong and as long as you mont it correctly, it wont budge on even the biggest fish.


----------



## buddy48 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have an aluminum boat and understand you not wanting to drill holes. I didn't mind doing it because the hole is just through my top rail which is pretty substantial (my boat is a 1756 G3). I have eight bases mounted on my boat, 4 on each side. I use Driftmaster's also.

They have lots of different mounting options, bolt on, clamping bases, etc. And if you need something they don't show on their website you can call 'em. Odds are they have probably made it for someone else before.


----------



## suuntov (Aug 1, 2013)

Drill some holes....the first one is always the hardest....but it gets easier after that!   My Tracker has the channel that accepts carriage bolts...So I have about 10 of those angled Drift Master mounts. works pretty good so far. I would only get the heavy duty 'pro' models if I was doing it again.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a tracker and put these holders on. I screwed the bases to the deck, when you take the holders out you don't even notice them. I used the 4 screw plates, I liked it pretty well. You can pick different lengths for the holder stems if you want, then you clear the rails.
Service and quality are very good.

http://www.hillsrodholders.com/index.php?id_cms_category=1&controller=cms&id_lang=1


----------



## Marshall R (Mar 30, 2014)

take to top.  

about to get something.  Can you guys that have a similar boat as mine post some pictures and give brand names on your holders.  

Again, I have a bass tracker panfish 16.

Thanks, 

Marshall


----------



## Inline6 (Mar 30, 2014)

They have several manufacturers that make double seat adapters and have spider rig setups. No holes to drill and can be removed easily for other styles of fishing. 

Here is an example http://cumberlandcrappie.com/accessories.html


----------



## Deer Tic (Apr 4, 2014)

JohnK said:


> I had a tracker and put these holders on. I screwed the bases to the deck, when you take the holders out you don't even notice them. I used the 4 screw plates, I liked it pretty well. You can pick different lengths for the holder stems if you want, then you clear the rails.
> Service and quality are very good.
> 
> http://www.hillsrodholders.com/index.php?id_cms_category=1&controller=cms&id_lang=1



X2
Tommy is a super guy. Same quality as DM at half the price!!! I rigged my Ranger out with all is stuff. Drove to his house and shop and hand picked what I wanted. He is a creative guy! if he doesn't have it, he can figure it out...


----------



## TomC (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been doing some research and the guys over at crappie.com seem to favor HiTek over all the others

http://www.hitekstuff.com/index.html


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Apr 6, 2014)

*spyderlocks*

I have tried lots of pole holders...these are best yet....look on crappie.com....they are very nice


----------



## lcookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Old Boat*

Tracker Pro Angler V-16.  Striper and Crappie. Driftmaster holder all the way around.


----------



## lcookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*New Boat*

Tracker Pro Guide V-16.  Stripers and Crappie.  Driftmaster holders again just more of them.  I can't say enough good things about these holders.  If I would have had a problem I would have switched out when I upgraded boats. Whatever you get make sure you get the left hand and right hand threads for each side of the boat.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 7, 2014)

lcookie, looks like you got all the bases covered, congratulations


----------



## lcookie (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks.  I have her just about completed now.  Only 1 or 2 more items left and I am golden.


----------

